# Mountainbike Olympia



## edvars (27. August 2004)

Ich wolte nur sagen das morgen, die Mountainbike wettbewerb morgen um 10:00
uhr ist.  

PS. Go! Peter Go!!


----------



## Sanz (27. August 2004)

Hi,
ich bin gerade live am TV dabei. Wir sollten die Frauen nicht vergessen, die heute seit 10.00 Uhr alles geben. Sabine Spitz ist zur Zeit auf Platz 4.
Rune aus Norwegen führt nach dem ersten Drittel. Platz 2 und 3 gehen an Canada. Wo ist Dänemark?  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (27. August 2004)

Sabine auf Platz 3  Die Norwegerin an der Spitze hatte eben technische Probleme


----------



## Sanz (27. August 2004)

Spitz holt Bronze!!!!


----------



## edvars (27. August 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Spitz holt Bronze!!!!



Hast du Fernseher auf deine Arbeitsplatz Andre???


----------



## edvars (27. August 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich bin gerade live am TV dabei. Wir sollten die Frauen nicht vergessen, die heute seit 10.00 Uhr alles geben. Sabine Spitz ist zur Zeit auf Platz 4.
> Rune aus Norwegen führt nach dem ersten Drittel. Platz 2 und 3 gehen an Canada. Wo ist Dänemark?
> 
> ...



Eigenlich ist eine Däninnen dabei,, Mette Andersen(Heute ausgestiegen wegen eine Bienenstich), sie fährt für Teamsats, und morgen werde noch eine Andersen(Peter Riis Andersen) die für Team alb-Gold fäht,, die Dänische chance fähren. 

Aber ganz gut sieht nicht auss für die Dänische Mountainbike Szene, und mit vier WM titeln solte man mehr erwarten von Dänemark, aber leute wie Henrik Djernis, Michael Rasmussen,etc haben wir leider nicht mehr. Die Dänische mtb szene ist übrigens sehr klein, und sponsoren gibts auch nicht viele, so die meistens talente fährt für Teams in Holland oder Deutschland.

http://www.mcv.dk/print.php?sid=104

http://www.teamsats.com


----------



## [email protected] (27. August 2004)

das läuft doch auf ard bzw zdf oder?? morgen um 10uhr sind die herren dran ja?.............


----------



## Sanz (27. August 2004)

> Hast du Fernseher auf deine Arbeitsplatz Andre???



Nein, ich hatte heute einen Tag frei! Bin übrigens gerade wieder im Haus. Am Treffpunkt war keiner und so habe ich meine Runde alleine gedreht. Schade!

Gruß aus den verregneten dunkelschwarzen Bergen.

Andre


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2004)

kleine zwischenmeldung: Lado Fumic is vorne dabei 1bis 3 platz.............hoffentlich wird das was........  *GO Lado GOOOOOO* 

jetzt isser zurückgefallen


----------



## Martinbaby (28. August 2004)

Bei L. Fumic ist wohl der Carbon-Sattel gebrochen/gesplittert. Mit einer leichten Schnittwunde zwischen den Beinen (auw*eia*), mußte er dann wohl verletzt und mit technischem Defekt aufgeben. Schade!

Hände weg also von Carbon-Sattel!


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2004)

ja wirklich schade..........das hätte noch was werden können........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

